# New Netflix Series



## ndynt (Apr 30, 2015)

Realizing I had not watched Netflix in months, was going to cancel, until I saw a trailer for their new Series.   About seniors, by the co-creators of Friends.
For those who are able to access Netflix.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 30, 2015)

Nona, that looks good and Lily Tomlin has improved with age, both gorgeous woman, I'm looking forward to seeing that show when I do decide to sign back up with netflix.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 30, 2015)

I'll check it out. Netflix shares most series across the pond I think.


----------



## Bullie76 (May 1, 2015)

I'll have to check it out. Looks like a pretty big time cast. Another Netflix original I'm watching is Bloodline. I've watched 4 episodes but it looks like a series that will be successful.


----------



## Jackie22 (May 1, 2015)

That looks interesting, Nona, I will be looking for it....love those two women.


----------



## charlotta (May 3, 2015)

I have netflix.  I had read about the series with Jane Fonda and Lily Tomlin.  So glad, that you mentioned this, as I had forgotten about it.
I have seen Bloodline.  Stay up many-a-night well passed midnight until I finished the series.  Loved the scenery as I use to travel to the area when I was living in Ft Lauderdale.  Are they going to continue the series?


----------



## charlotta (May 3, 2015)

Let's keep this thread updated to inform as we seem to enjoy the same type of movies. the television programs.
_I enjoyed _Ellen Mirra (sp) movieThe Gold Pictur_e._


----------



## charlotta (May 3, 2015)

Correction: Helen Mirren in Woman in Gold


----------



## Cookie (May 3, 2015)

Looks good, Nona, I believe it will be available here May 8th.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 4, 2015)

We can get both Netflix US and UK (although they often have the same series and movies), as my dh is a sneaky geek.  Netflix US gets us PBS which we don't get on UK version, so we leave it there.  I'll list any series we've liked a bit later (about to go workout).


----------



## ndynt (May 8, 2015)

Just watched Grace and Frankie.  I found it quite humorous.  Do not think the younger generations will enjoy it...but, so much that we can relate too.  Loved the scenes when Jane Fonda removes all her "aids" and when they get high on the beach.  Interestingly, to me, with all the surgeries she has had she still looks like a very mature woman.


----------



## AprilT (May 8, 2015)

I just signed back up for netflix, I will try to watch Grace and Frankie sometime this weekend if I .  I am disappointed though, that netflix wants extra to watch Game of Thrones.  hmpf!  I decided to check out the series from my library, they have full seasons on file, should be getting the first two seasons next week.


----------



## ndynt (May 8, 2015)

AprilT said:


> I just signed back up for netflix, I will try to watch Grace and Frankie sometime this weekend if I .  I am disappointed though, that netflix wants extra to watch Game of Thrones.  hmpf!  I decided to check out the series from my library, they have full seasons on file, should be getting the first two seasons next week.


Not surprised that Netflix would find a way to increase prices, to compensate for their expanded offerings.   Does your library not have a program that allows you to watch their videos online?  Mine does not...but, the next county does.  I have contemplated paying a fee to be able to use their libraries.


----------



## AprilT (May 8, 2015)

Even if they did have viewing access that way, I don't have my pc hooked up to my tv and I prefer to watch on a bigger screen, especially since, I'll be doing a marathon type of watching when I do view the dvd's and I'll want to be stretched out on the sofa or my recliner for that experience.  I may still look into if they have it up for viewing via pc, their pretty advanced in their services, so, I wouldn't be surprised if they do.  Thanks for the suggestion if I do consider it for one or two single episodes.


----------



## ndynt (May 8, 2015)

You can even read books, from the Jacksonville libraries.


----------



## AprilT (May 8, 2015)

Well that's good to know, I presently, have about eight hard copy books checked out from my local library, so, good to know there's a book or two still on the shelf.


----------



## AprilT (May 11, 2015)

I signed up for netflix and watch this show, SUPERB!  I went straight through four episodes and would have kept going had I not been so tired from the weekends events of out and about.  I love, love, love this series, I'm not sure how many more episodes are left to view via netflix, but, I can't wait to get come back home after my trip to physical therapy and just spaz out in front of the tv and watch more.  

Nona, thanks for bringing this one to our attention.


----------



## Cookie (May 11, 2015)

I'm enjoying this series, thanks Nona for telling us.  I've watched 5 episodes so far; it got off to a somewhat slow start but I persevered and am now finding it much more fun. There seem to be 13 episodes in total, of Season 1 only.


----------



## AprilT (May 11, 2015)

Thanks, Cookie for the FYI on the number of episodes left.  Time for me to get going, at least now I know I have a 9 more episodes to go.    at the same time  only 9 more.  Still though something to look forward too, I might spread them out a bit more over the week.


----------



## applecruncher (May 11, 2015)

Just saw Martin Sheen on "The View".  Always loved him.


----------



## Lon (May 11, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up----I like both Tomlin & Fonda


----------



## ndynt (May 11, 2015)

Bullie76 said:


> I'll have to check it out. Looks like a pretty big time cast. Another Netflix original I'm watching is Bloodline. I've watched 4 episodes but it looks like a series that will be successful.


If it is the Bloodline series that some are watching, it is Bullie, not I, that suggested it.  I have watched several of the programs also.


----------



## Logan_G (Jun 23, 2015)

My fav? Daredevil. Period. The story, the setting, perfect. Took Optus Fetch just beacuse of that.


----------

